# polled to polled goats?



## lovelylacie (Jan 26, 2014)

okay I have been doing so much research that my brain hurts :worried:...Is breeding polled to polled really bad? Or not? I have gotten so much differing information. The reason I am asking is because I have two polled does and I just bought a polled buckling(I also have disbudded does and a disbudded buckling) But I wanted to know if I could breed them together? I keep seeing so many people against it and people who are for it and believe its okay...onder:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think its ok, as long as you don't get too much all polled. The way I see it is that if you breed 2 polled parents together you have approx. 50% of the kids being infertile, it's not something I would do on purpose but thats just my opinion


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

You're OK to breed polled to polled with out problems. Even horned to horned have a chance to have hermies. There is No evidence of it being more likely to happen with p/p breeding. There are many breeding p/p without problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

> You're OK to breed polled to polled with out problems. Even horned to horned have a chance to have hermies. There is No evidence of it being more likely to happen with p/p breeding. There are many breeding p/p without problems.


I Agree,
I breed polled to polled. There is a group for polled goats on Facebook and on yahoo groups with tons of information from people who breed polled goats that you may want to check out for more info.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

^^I was just going to say my BFF Chrissy breeds polled to polled.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe Liz on here has bred polled to polled too with no issues.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would breed polled to polled, just don't have the polled buck. Well technically I do, but he isn't old enough and I think son to mother is a little to close for my comfort.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Son-to-mother or father-to-daughter is safer inbreeding than brother-to-sister. But still risky. My mother bought a doe a couple years ago that was bred to her own father. Was terrified of the kid coming out abnormal. Thankfully, all was well! And is getting a polled goat really worth narrowing the gene-pool anyway?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

;-) exactly


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

The polled gene is dominate. So you can breed polled to horned and get 50% polled offspring. You do not have to line or inbred to do this. It will not limit the gene pool. There are more lines out there that are polled than most know about. Partially do to the fact that kids get disbudded before it is found out and or folks do not know how to tell a polled for horned.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love polled..but Im still not comfortable breeding two together...but found this link interesting and informative...

http://lzrdslomah.com/polled-genetics.php


----------

